# Ok.. i made bubble cloner.. a few ?'s



## mike78wmdayton (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok i made it .. 

just a few ?'s..

rather than 6 inch bars i got like two 14 inch bars that i ran lengthwise rather than 3 along the width like diagram shown on this section of forum about making one.


  How far do plants have to be from where bubles are bursting on surface of water to still achieve roots or not a big thing to worry about?? .. should i add more bubblers?? or prob not a big deal?? two 14 inchers might be enough right.

mike


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 18, 2007)

If you see lots of bubbles then you are ok... most people suggest having the tip of the clone actually in the water... ive also heard taht adding fresh coconut milk will speed up the rooting process.. i have yet to test this on my own however..


----------

